# Dog jumped and scratched someone. Reported to police as a bite



## Wendy.m.jones (Jul 28, 2020)

Hi, I was walking my dog earlier and a man ran past and spooked him. He jumped at him and the man said he bit him, but it looked like it was just a scratch from his claws. He reported this to the police and I had to give my details while I was there. I have heard nothing since. Do you think they will put down my dog?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sorry to hear this. No I don’t think they will you tend to get a warning first but it is worth contacting Trevor Cooper at dog law. You can pay £36 for some advice.


----------



## Ian246 (Oct 27, 2018)

Before you do that, check with your insurers - it’s worth warning them, anyway, but they might have their own legal advice. Dogs Trust insurance provides that service, for example.
Where do you live, though? U.K.? USA? 
And how long ago was the incident?


----------



## Wendy.m.jones (Jul 28, 2020)

Thanks both. I live in the UK and it was about 5pm today. I am with Bought by Many insurance, I'll call them tomorrow. I have heard nothing from the police yet.


----------



## Ian246 (Oct 27, 2018)

Wendy.m.jones said:


> Thanks both. I live in the UK and it was about 5pm today. I am with Bought by Many insurance, I'll call them tomorrow. I have heard nothing from the police yet.


It will take a bit longer than that for the police to get round to you, I suspect. Sorry.


----------



## Wendy.m.jones (Jul 28, 2020)

No worries. Thanks. It's just the not knowing..


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I’m a dog walker and runner I do try and call out to the owner when approaching a dog so not to startle. I would just maybe identify if there is anything you can do to stop this happening again avoiding thin paths for example. Is your dog generally jumpy or was this a one off ? It’s just worth thinking about for if the police do visit you can explain how you will avoid this again.


----------



## Wendy.m.jones (Jul 28, 2020)

Hi, no he's not generally jumpy. Just a one off. It wasn't a jogger, he was in his work clothes and just running towards us. Thanks.


----------



## Ian246 (Oct 27, 2018)

Wendy.m.jones said:


> Hi, no he's not generally jumpy. Just a one off. It wasn't a jogger, he was in his work clothes and just running towards us. Thanks.


I can see why that might have intimidated your dog. Did you see the guy make the call to the police? Did he take your details? I think some times folks are a bit shocked, say they'll report, but when they've calmed down, don't. Did you see whatever mark there was? If it was definitely just a scratch, I'd make sure the police are aware of that, if they contact you - without giving the impression you're trying to play it down, of course! 
Of course, dogs jumping up at strangers is not good - and it's something to be aware of - but from what you say, I can see why your dog reacted.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I see I’m sure the police will understand it would have made me jump as well.


----------



## Wendy.m.jones (Jul 28, 2020)

Ian246 said:


> I can see why that might have intimidated your dog. Did you see the guy make the call to the police? Did he take your details? I think some times folks are a bit shocked, say they'll report, but when they've calmed down, don't. Did you see whatever mark there was? If it was definitely just a scratch, I'd make sure the police are aware of that, if they contact you - without giving the impression you're trying to play it down, of course!
> Of course, dogs jumping up at strangers is not good - and it's something to be aware of - but from what you say, I can see why your dog reacted.


Hi,
He called the police in front of me and they took my details. He was very irate, understandably, and quite aggresive in his manner so I didn't challenge him on it. I saw the mark and it looked like a claw scratch. I didn't have my phone with me to take a photo. I am sure the police will get in touch if he has reported it?


----------



## Wendy.m.jones (Jul 28, 2020)

Boxer123 said:


> I see I'm sure the police will understand it would have made me jump as well.


I hope so, just very worried about it all.


----------



## Ian246 (Oct 27, 2018)

Wendy.m.jones said:


> Hi,
> He called the police in front of me and they took my details. He was very irate, understandably, and quite aggresive in his manner so I didn't challenge him on it. I saw the mark and it looked like a claw scratch. I didn't have my phone with me to take a photo. I am sure the police will get in touch if he has reported it?


Oh, I see. Must have been awful. My rescue Sprocker nipped one of our neighbours when we first had him (the dog, not the neighbour). No warning, just nipped his hand. Thankfully, the neighbour, though shocked, was a bit more understanding...but it did ruin my day, I just felt awful, so I know (I think) how you're feeling.
If it's not too much to ask, would you mind reporting back on the outcome? It's useful, I think, to know how the police deal with these things. I'll understand if you'd rather not, though.
Best wishes.


----------



## Dog-dogs (Aug 5, 2019)

The wait must be agonising so as per @Boxer123 mentioned it might be worth phoning Dog Law https://www.doglaw.co.uk/ so you can better understand your legal position on this; for example what the Police are/ aren't allowed to do and what is likely to happen next.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Ian246 said:


> Oh, I see. Must have been awful. My rescue Sprocker nipped one of our neighbours when we first had him (the dog, not the neighbour). No warning, just nipped his hand. Thankfully, the neighbour, though shocked, was a bit more understanding...but it did ruin my day, I just felt awful, so I know (I think) how you're feeling.
> If it's not too much to ask, would you mind reporting back on the outcome? It's useful, I think, to know how the police deal with these things. I'll understand if you'd rather not, though.
> Best wishes.


It is scary when that happens. Same thing happened with our neighbour and an anti social previous dog. I get on well with the neighbour and he was very aware how my dog felt about him as she had been the same for years. Apparently he put his hand through the gate to see if he could make friends. I apologised like mad and he didn't take it any further thankfully, but I did think he was very stupid to put his hand through a gate to a dog who he knew didn't like him


----------



## Wendy.m.jones (Jul 28, 2020)

Ian246 said:


> Oh, I see. Must have been awful. My rescue Sprocker nipped one of our neighbours when we first had him (the dog, not the neighbour). No warning, just nipped his hand. Thankfully, the neighbour, though shocked, was a bit more understanding...but it did ruin my day, I just felt awful, so I know (I think) how you're feeling.
> If it's not too much to ask, would you mind reporting back on the outcome? It's useful, I think, to know how the police deal with these things. I'll understand if you'd rather not, though.
> Best wishes.


Yes, I will report back, thanks.


----------



## Wendy.m.jones (Jul 28, 2020)

Dog-dogs said:


> The wait must be agonising so as per @Boxer123 mentioned it might be worth phoning Dog Law so you can better understand your legal position on this; for example what the Police are/ aren't allowed to do and what is likely to happen next.


I have got in touch with my insurance, but will check out that website. Thanks


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Was your dog on lead?
If so, over the last few months dogs will have become used to other people being further away due to social distancing. If the man was running towards you at such a distance that an on-lead dog could reach him, he was not at the correct social distance; dog could have felt threatened.
Not an excuse, but possibly a factor.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

It is such a problem. It sounds very minor though. There is a dog near me that has had several incidents where it has bitten, attacked other dogs, knocked frail people over and the most recent, run up to someone who was on their own land and drawn blood. It has been reported at least twice but some people do not bother - and nothing has been done.


----------



## Hammystar (Jun 19, 2019)

Wendy.m.jones said:


> He reported this to the police and I had to give my details while I was there. I have heard nothing since. Do you think they will put down my dog?


No-one wants to put down a dog unless it is truly dangerous.

In your situation I think the most that could happen is a civil agreement to muzzle your dog in public but I think even that is unlikely.

If it makes you feel any better I have dealt with various criminal prosecutions under the Dangerous Dogs Act (where a dog has to be dangerously out of control for the offence to even be made out) and I can only think of one case where I argued that the dog should be put down and that was due to the facts of the case and the report of a police dog handler who assessed his temperment. The owner had already failed to keep the dog muzzled despite previous incidents and it was far more serious than what you have described.

Hope that reassures you a little.

HS xx


----------



## nickysp (Aug 6, 2020)

Hi, 

This is what happened in my situation when my GSD Jumped.
July 2020 Police knocked on my door at 8:30 with a Warrant to enter and search premised issued. Police said that they will have to take the dog away because he had bitten a person in a public location. The police did not mention anything else and advised that I seek Legal Advice from a Solicitor and to attend Wimbledon Police station.

The person Trespassed on Private Road on 9th June around 1pm. The land it is not a public right of way. Please see attached document title deeds, which clearly states that no right of way is permittable so permission is required. In this case no permission was not granted. 

I was playing with my dog in a confined area and then I noticed he had done poo, whilst trying to clear this up the Trespasser came in through the locked gate. Where she was not expected to be in. There is a clear sign saying there is a dog loose. The trespasser opened the gate and continued to walk down the Private Road, she saw the dog and continued to walk towards him. She startlied the dog and raised her arm towards him in a aggressive manor almost like she was trying to shew him off which I witnessed this before he bite her.

He jumped at her as he thought her hand gestour was aggressive towards him. As soon as I heard the woman I called for him. She ignored the signs which I put up to prevent this from occurring. As a number of home owners also have dog that run loose in the private road.

I was not aware of this person having the key which also took me by surprise as I did not expect anyone would be entering on a privately own land with prior approval and since the incident I have not taken him out for exercise due to the psychology impact with intruder bursting without any prior approval.

I made sure she was ok and I got my first aid kit out and cleaned her wound and applied dressing to it. At that point she commented on how beautiful he is. I advised that she should go see a doctor and get a Tetnus injection. She said she was fine and did not want to go to hospital. I offered to take her to the hospital she said no she is fine. And she mentioned that her friend owes her a coffee for this incident. The lady told me that her friend did not tell her that there was a dog.

Next day I receive a hand written letter claiming for compensation, letter had not address to formally write back to her. 6 weeks later 4 police officers came to my home 8.30 am and took him away, which shocked me and took me by surprise and the next day I went to the police station to give my versions of events and its been 2 weeks and ive not heard anything from the police. The woman claimed that he is out of control and dangerous and that he was barking and growling before he jumped at her. My neighbours were at home that day and only herd the woman shout. 

He is not a dangerous Dog he is a family pet. He has never nipped anyone before, nor acted aggressively. He gets on with all the neighbours and with children. He plays with other dogs happily.


----------

